# CA Accelerator: Pump or Aerosol?



## Poppers-n-Pens

So, which one do you prefer, Pump or Aerosol Accelerator?

Why?


----------



## maxwell_smart007

I don't PREFER one, but I can only BUY one in Canada - Pump accelerator, so that's the one I use

Andrew


----------



## dalemcginnis

I don't use accelerator much, but when I do I prefer pump as I can refill the bottles and not have to be for the pressurized container.
I know some complain that the pumps don't give an even spray and I'll agree the pump bottles the accelerator comes in are garbage. Bought the cheap travel size spray bottle from Wal mart and it works great.


----------



## karlkuehn

For even distribution and controlled kick, the aerosol is way better than sneezing a bunch on with a pump atomizer. I use the 12 oz. cans from Woodturningz, and one can lasts me for months, even with heavy use. It doesn't take much, and I never get the violent reactions like I used to with the pumps. Just a little squirt and it fogs on nice and easy.


----------



## arioux

Aerosol for me.

You can get some in Canada in many Hobby and Model building shop.  Here is on in Ontario

http://www.ajhobby.com/product.asp?pid=2973

Alfred


----------



## maxwell_smart007

THanks Alfred, I'd never heard of that place before! 

Andrew


----------



## palmermethod

Aerosol. Smoother finish for me.


----------



## W3DRM

I have an aerosol can but don't use it much. I understand that if you have the pump style you need to store it away from your bottles of CA or it will migrate to the bottles and harden your CA over time. This isn't a problem with the aerosol since it has no leakage.


----------



## Daniel

Aerosol for me mainly do to the pump not being able to survive long. I have had every pump I have used die after one or two uses.


----------



## Glenn McCullough

always a pump if available, more Earth friendly!


----------



## Hello

I've had no desire to aerosolize or spritz BLO, so this question is hard to answer.


----------



## Texatdurango

> _Originally posted by Poppers-n-Pens_
> 
> So, which one do you prefer, Pump or Aerosol Accelerator?
> 
> Why?


Looks like the results are about neck and neck so far.  I use the pump simply because I'm cheap!  The spray is a lot more expensive and you seem to waste a lot of it.  I've done a few hundred CA finishes now and use the pump on every one of them and no problems so far so I'll stick with what works for me, plus did I say I was cheap!


----------



## greenmtnguy

I use mild accelerator from Monty and know what I am getting with the pump. I'm on my 3rd bottle of accelerator with the same pump, so no problem there.


----------



## NavyDiver

I like the ability to refill the pump.  Buy in bulk and use a small pump bottle


----------



## bdar

I can get the spray from a few companies in Australia, but I prefer the aerosol accelerator. For any Aussies the best aerosol accelerator I have found is in Bunnings. It is in a box called Mitre Fix, comes with a bottle of thickish CA and the accelerator around $20 Australian.
Darren


----------



## fiferb

I don't use accelerator on my finish, only when I segment. So, I use a pump because it's cheaper.


----------



## kent4Him

I generally use the pump just for cost effectiveness.  I like the equality of the aerosol, but I seem to waste it more and go through it quicker.  If cost wasn't an issue, I'd probably go with aerosol.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

I never use accelerator

CA dries fast enough


----------



## bruce119

I voted pump. I have more control and no waist. I can put it just were I want it. Sometimes I just want a pinprick so I dip a toothpick in the accelerator. Just a drop with a small brush is more than enough it goes a LONG LONG way.


----------



## Jarheaded

I like the pump. I can refill it and I know when it is running out. The aerosol is bad for the environment. I have found a pump from another bottle that makes the mist a lot finer.


----------



## Freethinker

> _Originally posted by Jarheaded_
> 
> I like the pump. I can refill it and I know when it is running out. The aerosol is bad for the environment. I have found a pump from another bottle that makes the mist a lot finer.



What sort of bottle, if you don't mind my asking?

I have used the pump only, so I don't know about the aerosol. The pump IS friendlier to the earth, and seems to work well for me. 

Methinks too that for people who do not find the need for any accelerator, the relative humidity in places like Pennsylvania is FAR, far lower --day to day-- than it is down here on the Arkansas line.


----------



## Modelmaker

pump, because I get it free from work and it's the industrial stuff too[]


----------



## bitshird

Pump, although I buy it by the 8 OZ. bottle and fill up my air brush, uses alot less and distributes the accelerator better


----------



## bobaltig

I much prefer the aerosol.  I'll go through a pump bottle in just a few weeks.  I've been using the same aerosol can for over a year now.  Just one little blast does the trick, whereas with aerosol it seems to take several pumps to get the same results.

Bob

[
Why?
[/quote]


----------



## redfishsc

Simply b/c the aerosol isn't nearly as aggressive, much easier to control, cheaper, and easier to find. That, and I luv the fyooms.


----------



## stevers

Never used an accelerator per say. So far just H2O to speed up a tubes dry time or to help a seg set quicker. Every time I try to accelerate the glue on a finish, it messes it up. Maybe that's why I should use a real accelerator.


----------



## btboone

Aerosol.  Much better control.


----------



## Phillip

I use the aerosol. To be honest I don't have a preference, it's the only one I have ever used. I will try and use the pump just to make sure I have made the rite decision.


----------



## mitchm

In deep dark Africa, CA Accelerator, just NOT AVAILABLE!! Have tried the pump action accelerator used by the people that do my wife's nails but its not very good. Smells great though!


----------



## bananajeep

I prefer the pump, because I just buy refills either through my wood turning club, local hobby store or Woodcraft.

Mike


----------



## Macraptor01

I prefer the pump. I bought one at a local hobby shop and delivers a very fine mist.


----------



## Zawoogie

I like to buy activator in larger quantities and I can refill the pump bottles when they run empty.


----------



## Roy_Quast

I don't use either a pump or aerosol accelerator. I use a hair dryer. CA glue is cured naturally with heat. Have you ever had a brass tube get stuck in your blank before you got it all the way in right after you drilled it??? The blank was still too hot. The heat cured the CA glue before you could get the tube all the way in. Therefore I just use a hair dryer on high and hold it about 2 feet away for about 2 minutes.


----------



## Ligget

I prefer the pump spray, just because I got a bad aerosol one time with next to no pressure left in it, lots of liquid accelerator in the can but no pressure to propel it out![xx(]


----------



## Chefjoseph742

When I started buying the needed supplies to start my pen turning craze, I chose to buy both the pump (7oz) and the aerosol (6oz) for relatively the same price. I did so, so I could see if there were any differences' between the aerosol and or the pump. Having limited dexterity of my finger joints at times, I needed to see if the 1 ounce difference was worth sacrifice for the convenience of the aerosol. During the process, I found myself grabbing for the one that was the closest to me at the time it was needed. To me, I found no differences as to the ease of using, nor the coverage or activation of either one. Finding no difference, It really will be up to an individual's opinion, as to weather they will prefer the pump or the aerosol.  Enjoy the addiction!!!!!!!!!!! [^]


----------



## Kaspar

I use the pump because my way of finishing a pen uses just the tiniest squirt of the stuff.


----------



## kennicka

I use the aerosol accelerator for ease of use.  I used the pump before but switched after wasting so much due to the terrible container it came in.  I was losing a lot to evaporation I think.


----------

